# What's your choice on caffeine?



## Katybug (Jan 30, 2014)

If you drink it, what's your favorite brand of coffee or tea for mornings?


----------



## Pappy (Jan 30, 2014)

San Francisco coffee pods (Kcups). Buy them 160 at a time online. Breakfast Blend is our choice.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 30, 2014)

I usually get the classic roast but sometimes get Columbian.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 30, 2014)

Varies.....kendo millicano at the moment; or a brand you will not have heard of!


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 30, 2014)

Folgers half decaf, half regular......sometimes certain blends of Starbucks


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 30, 2014)

Don't have a preference as long as its caffeine.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 30, 2014)

I never drink tea.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 30, 2014)

Plain old Folgers is our choice. I can drink any kind of coffee, as long as it it strong. The stuff we have at work sometimes tastes like used motor oil, I drink it anyway.


----------



## Ina (Jan 30, 2014)

Folgers dark roast


----------



## Katybug (Jan 30, 2014)

I get whatever half & half is on sale.  For the last couple yrs, the caffine gets to me and not a good feeling unless you enjoy the shakes.  If there isn't a good special, I buy one reg and one decaf and mix...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 30, 2014)

Normally my nurse sets up my IV, but when I'm at odds and have to do it myself, I particularly enjoy Kava Blue:



> "Hand-grown and picked (with only their right hands) in the Nevado Sajama mountains of Bolivia by children who have dedicated their lives to the art and even LIVE on the 6.500-meter peak year-round, the beans are then carried down the mountain by blind albino mules to the processing facility, where the beans are then warmed on the thighs of Bolivian virgins aged 18-21, all while singing traditional folk songs. The beans are then conveyed by saddlebag-wearing chupacabra to the roasting plant, where the beans are individually roasted over a small fire using exotic hardwoods such as cocobolo and red mahogany.
> 
> Once roasted to perfection, the beans are then blessed by itinerant monks, re-warmed before packaging by the breath of yet more Bolivian virgins, then hand-carried 375 miles to the airport by relay teams of paraplegic runners. Upon arrival in the States, the beans are placed under the armed guard of a SEAL team and are conveyed via armored Humvee to their final destination."


-Wikipedia


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 30, 2014)

Lol, Don't worry about the infusion, my BIL the dr drinks more coffee than I though possible especially when he has a few night shifts in a row!


----------



## Katybug (Jan 30, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Normally my nurse sets up my IV, but when I'm at odds and have to do it myself, I particularly enjoy Kava Blue:
> 
> 
> -Wikipedia



LOL at your specs, Phil.  My groc store provides sample cups and I fell in love with a particular Hawaiian flavor.  I was going to buy it, but looking at the cost assumed Juan Valdez had flown in and hand picked it himself.  Ridiculously priced, as are some of the others.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 30, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Lol, Don't worry about the infusion, my BIL the dr drinks more coffee than I though possible especially when he has a few night shifts in a row!



Seriously - between roomie and I we go through roughly SIX 12-cup pots a day, and of those I probably account for at least 4 of them.

I make my coffee weak, though - 6 heaping teaspoons of coffee for the entire pot.



Katybug said:


> LOL at your specs, Phil.  My groc store provides sample cups and I fell in love with a particular Hawaiian flavor.  I was going to buy it, but looking at the cost assumed Juan Valdez had flown in and hand picked it himself.  Ridiculously priced, as are some of the others.



Oh, the prices are insane! 

*Kopi Luwak*, as immortalized in the film _The Bucket List_, is supposedly the world's most expensive coffee, "processed" by being ingested by wild civet cats who then defecate the beans after they have been "flavored" by the cat's digestive juices.  

Kopi Luwak regularly goes for $300-$500/lb., but a designer edition at London's Harrod's department store, packed in a silver-and-24k-gold bag, goes for $10,000. 

Thing is, it's a rip-off: in reality, the "wild" cats are actually domesticated and kept in cramped cages and horrible conditions, suffer greatly and usually die agonizing deaths.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 30, 2014)

My brother in law even grinds his own beans, they have a monster coffee machine that I only figure out by the time I go home, and I usually stay 3 weeks.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 30, 2014)

We used to do that; can't be bothered now-a-days.

And who wants a bean eaten by a cat?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 30, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> And who wants a bean eaten by a cat?



Tigger - he'll eat _anything_ the cat has touched. He's kind of weird that way.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 30, 2014)

TWHRider said:


> Tigger is really good at taking Selfies
> 
> That is a pretty cute face for such a little guy (you know I'm an XL dog person):sentimental:



That pic was from his younger days - now he looks more like this:


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 30, 2014)

TWHRider said:


> I have never been a coffee drinker.  I get my caffeine from Excedrin Extra Strength, a few times a day.
> 
> If I think I need a boost over top of that, I take my Excedrin with Mountain Dew.  That worked really well on the Friday and Saturday nights there were road blocks set up 500 feet from the local roadhouse and one really didn't want to be drinking, unless they wanted a jail cell:bowknot:
> 
> Been doing that since I was in my late 20's and I still have a stomach.



I could use an Excedrin extra strength right now, I've never taken that...always Advil.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jan 30, 2014)

I'll stick with the Lipton Tea bag.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 30, 2014)

I believe it...I know many people that take that many OTC pain relievers and all of them are in the health or medical field in some way.


----------



## Ina (Jan 30, 2014)

TWH, I use to take 6 to 8 Aleve a day, and before that Advil. Dr.'s got worried and sent me to a pain clinic. I did not know what one was.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 30, 2014)

Just drink a mug of coffee in the morning.  I've been buying Kona (my fav), and Organic Guatemalan and grinding the beans at the health food store.  When I'm not buying the good stuff, I get what ever's on sale at the stores.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 30, 2014)

They are all over the place here.

Did you at least get some pain meds?


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 30, 2014)

I was so naive and didnt have any pain back then but when my husband died I gave all his good stuff to the nurse.


----------



## Ina (Jan 30, 2014)

CeeCee, Yes I did. The Dr. finally made me understand that my pain was causing my blood pressure problems, I averaged 180s over 150s, so she (Dr.) sent copies of my spinal MRI's to the pain clinic.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 30, 2014)

French Roast, of course . . .


----------



## Falcon (Jan 30, 2014)

Coffee?  Whatever's on sale when I'm shopping. Only drink ONE mugfull in the morning.


----------



## Judi.D (Jan 30, 2014)

I love Dominican coffee, but it is hard to find here. Usually I will buy organic Costa Rican. I love my coffee, but think I will pass trying one that has gone through a cat's digestive system.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2014)

I only ever drink weak tea, so I just buy whatever is the cheapest at the supermarket


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

chock full-o-nuts coffee


----------



## win231 (Dec 31, 2020)

Seattle's Best.  Their strongest dark roast, which is "Post Alley #5."
I hate weak coffee & I hate warm coffee.  It has to be a minimum of 200 degrees while brewing.

Of course, I grind just before brewing & check brew temperature constantly.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 1, 2021)

I buy the big  red can of "coffee", which is always the cheapest'.


----------



## rgp (Jan 2, 2021)

Starbucks Dark French Roast.....percolated.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 2, 2021)

Starbucks...either French Roast or Expresso Roast...dripped or Keurig brewed, strong.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jan 2, 2021)

The title of this thread asks what our choice is for caffeine.  One 5-hour energy shot on Sat. and Sun.  Diet Dr. Pepper, 2nd choice.  Coffee is one cup of cheap store brand Mon.-Fri.  Love coffee's aroma but not fond of its taste.

I honestly don't use caffeine for energy, but it gives a nice buzz, albeit short-lived.


----------



## Macfan (Jan 2, 2021)

Newman's Own Special Blend Medium Roast Extra Bold. It's hard to find a coffee my wife and I both like, this is one that does that very well. Don...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 2, 2021)

I've come to enjoy store-bought Starbucks Breakfast Blend.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 2, 2021)

Not coffee, but still has caffeine (I think )
Starbuck's chai latte.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2021)

Don Fransisco's Espresso, I put it in reusable K cups and use in my Kurig.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 2, 2021)

Vivjen said:


> Varies.....kendo millicano at the moment; or a brand you will not have heard of!


So you're the one who has been buying it! I have been looking for a while for a decent instant coffee....discovered this, but it is always out of stock.


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2021)

Tea for me. Not into coffee - I like the smell but not the taste.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Jan 2, 2021)

Bear with me, stopped to get gas - our state no self-service.  Standing in the wind and rain watched as 2 autos after me were waited on.  Got frustrated and left no gas, next stopped at Costco, presented card (rewarded with a $.20 per gal savings).  Next stopped at coffee kiosk waited in line watching a silent exchange between customer and service.  Took a while before he got mad and drove off with nothing.  My turn the girl at the window refused my money apologizing for the delay, gave me it for free.  I rewarded her tip jar with what I saved on gas.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 2, 2021)

Only form of caffeine I can handle these days is No-Doz (or generic brand) tablets. Alas, I can no longer handle the acid in coffee, tea (Earl Grey tea, the best beverage ever), or any food. (I hate having food intolerances and I hate being old!  )


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 3, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> chock full-o-nuts coffee


That just seems so right for you.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 3, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Only form of caffeine I can handle these days is No-Doz (or generic brand) tablets. Alas, I can no longer handle the acid in coffee, tea (*Earl Grey tea, the best beverage ever*), or any food. (I hate having food intolerances and I hate being old!  )


Aint that the truth?

Tea for me.


----------

